# Rod Power vs Bodyweight / Strength



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

I found an interesting thread . . .

"Rod Power vs Bodyweight / Strength"

*http://www.worldseafishing.com/forums/threads/rod-power-vs-bodyweight-strength.4682752/*

Tight Lines !


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

ez2cdave said:


> I found an interesting thread . . .
> 
> "Rod Power vs Bodyweight / Strength"
> 
> ...


I've found that whenever anyone says something is "interesting", they usually have no other idea how to describe what it is they are talking about.

BTW - I'm still waiting to hear the results of you talking with your UK contact about mangling a reel for you to test. I.E. - "I'm just curious and wsnted to experiment........if my contact in the UK can do up a spool and frame for me, it should at least be educational".


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

BigWillJ said:


> I've found that whenever anyone says something is "interesting", they usually have no other idea how to describe what it is they are talking about.


The thread was interesting to me because it had a good discussion of techinque vs. power and compared and contrasted the stature, gear, and styles of many great casters, including Paul Kerry, Roger Mortimore, Danny Moeskops, and Neil Makcellow. I have also found, in general, that UK forums are very informative, welcome discussion, and have fewer smartasses than USA forums do.

Tight Lines !


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

ez2cdave said:


> The thread was interesting to me because it had a good discussion of techinque vs. power and compared and contrasted the stature, gear, and styles of many great casters, including Paul Kerry, Roger Mortimore, Danny Moeskops, and Neil Makcellow. I have also found, in general, that UK forums are very informative, welcome discussion, and have fewer smartasses than USA forums do.
> 
> Tight Lines !


Don't have to tell me, I lived the life of distance casting with some of the folks from across the pond. Makes me ask what your "interest" in days gone by are. Did you compete in distance casting? Are you planning to, and trying to learn? You trying to apply those techniques and such to all the surf and pier casting you do? That would be nice to know so folks on these USA forums could help you by recognizing which direction you seem to be heading in.
If you think UK forums, in general, have fewer smartasses than USA forums do, perhaps you should spend more time on those forums than here in the USA. I happen to think that when any of our brothers from the UK say they are going to do something, they provide follow-up. Still waiting for the results of your UK contact on that reel modding you were thinking about, and also what your application for that modding would be.......and oh, I mean practical application for us normal anglers with planks under our feet, or sand between our toes.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

BigWillJ said:


> Don't have to tell me, I lived the life of distance casting with some of the folks from across the pond. Makes me ask what your "interest" in days gone by are. Did you compete in distance casting? Are you planning to, and trying to learn? You trying to apply those techniques and such to all the surf and pier casting you do? That would be nice to know so folks on these USA forums could help you by recognizing which direction you seem to be heading in.
> If you think UK forums, in general, have fewer smartasses than USA forums do, perhaps you should spend more time on those forums than here in the USA. I happen to think that when any of our brothers from the UK say they are going to do something, they provide follow-up. Still waiting for the results of your UK contact on that reel modding you were thinking about, and also what your application for that modding would be.......and oh, I mean practical application for us normal anglers with planks under our feet, or sand between our toes.


My interest in "days gone by", mainly comes from an interest in the pioneers of casting, all the way back to Primo Livenais. 

Back in the late 1990's and early 2000's, I had the privilege of meeting Neil Mackellow and Jery Valentine at a Surf Fishing Expo in St. Augustine, FL. They were both incredibly nice and gentlemen in the extreme. They took the time to listen and talk, rather than just "blow people off", even though they had probably answered the same questions a thousand times before. During that same time period, I also met and had dealings with "Nickaway" Nick Meyer, a real "party animal" and a little bawdy, at times. I always think of him as being the "Captain Quint" of casters . . . LOL !

I've never had an interest in tournament casting, only fishing. Today, my main interest lies in trying to regain distance in my casting, in spite of two worn-out knees, lower back problems and a severely-injured right shoulder from a fall, 4 years ago. The bigest problem is the shoulder, as my range of motion is restricted and I suffer a good deal of pain during use. Over time, the range of motion has improved somewhat, but the pain is still with me. Without decent medical insurance, surgery is not an option for me.

I look for new methods or techniques that I can learn or try to adapt to fit my situation.

I spend time on forums in the UK, as well as in the USA, and I'll post where I please. 

As for my friend in the UK, he thinks he can make the parts and do the modifications. However, he is not convinced that anything would come out of it that would justify the time, money, and effort. I tend to agree with him on this, unfortunately.

Tight Lines !


----------



## BritBri (Dec 1, 2015)

ez2cdave said:


> My interest in "days gone by", mainly comes from an interest in the pioneers of casting, all the way back to Primo Livenais.
> 
> Back in the late 1990's and early 2000's, I had the privilege of meeting Neil Mackellow and Jery Valentine at a Surf Fishing Expo in St. Augustine, FL. They were both incredibly nice and gentlemen in the extreme. They took the time to listen and talk, rather than just "blow people off", even though they had probably answered the same questions a thousand times before. During that same time period, I also met and had dealings with "Nickaway" Nick Meyer, a real "party animal" and a little bawdy, at times. I always think of him as being the "Captain Quint" of casters . . . LOL !
> 
> ...


Very well controlled Dave.

Have you thought about trying to learn the backcast.

Its a cast i can do but not proficiently and its said back in the uk that its the way to go if you have a dodgy back.

Just a thought.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

BritBri said:


> Very well controlled Dave.
> 
> Have you thought about trying to learn the backcast.
> 
> ...


Brian,

I've seen some video's of the backcast, but I have never tried it. I always thought it was more of a cast for Australian & South African casters, using Alvey reels on very long rods. I'll look into it some more. I imagine the timing takes quite a bit of getting used to, at first.

Tight Lines !


----------



## BritBri (Dec 1, 2015)

https://youtu.be/

Dave

Check out this guy, he taught me more about casting than the rest of the world has forgot.

Probably one of the best backcasters of our day.
Last time i was speaking to him, maybe a couple of years ago before i came out here, he was due to have a shoulder replacement ? I think he said and watching the guy cast for real is totally awsome.

I believe the backcast was originally developed by the Brits fishing the shallow east coast beaches, where distance was paramount.
Its a good cast and despite how it looks it is relativly friendly on the joints .

Give it a go, it may just help you out .

Bri


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

BritBri said:


> https://youtu.be/
> 
> Dave
> 
> ...


Brian,

That YouTube link isn't working . . . Thanks !

Dave


----------



## BritBri (Dec 1, 2015)

ez2cdave said:


> Brian,
> 
> That YouTube link isn't working . . . Thanks !
> 
> Dave


Ok

Just type in Dave Vicary backcast.


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

Come on guys be nice - even D's & R's can get along if they try


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

Well, I thought the article linked in the original post was very interesting.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

BritBri said:


> Ok
> 
> Just type in Dave Vicary backcast.


I watched the video several times. Of course, that is in a Tournament setting, so I looked for a "Fishing" version of the backcast. That looks like something I want to try. My only concern is the twisting of the lower body and leg drive, as my knees are pretty much shot. I'll work up to it slowly, in stages.

Here are the video's I watched, including "Nickaway" . . . The last video shows Nick backcasting from a wheelchair. I think I could adapt that, if the knees won't take the punishment.

Thanks, Brian & Tight Lines !


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Brian,

This video is pretty extreme, but it sure looks promising for shark fishing.

Tight Lines !


----------



## BritBri (Dec 1, 2015)

Dave
Go on youtube and put in
Dean Bass backcast 12ozs

Hes another good friend of mine and another animal.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

BritBri said:


> Dave
> Go on youtube and put in
> Dean Bass backcast 12ozs
> 
> Hes another good friend of mine and another animal.


Brian,

If only I could be young, strong, & healthy, once again . . . What kind of distance was he getting ?

Tight Lines !


----------



## BritBri (Dec 1, 2015)

ez2cdave said:


> Brian,
> 
> If only I could be young, strong, & healthy, once again . . . What kind of distance was he getting ?
> 
> Tight Lines !


I dont know on that particular cast but he regularly gets into 700 + feet.
He is just another animal, as are most of the big guns over there.

Another good buddy is big Kevin Southey, backcast and pendulum, another england regular.Jes a monster of a man but a more placid guy you will never meet


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

BritBri said:


> I dont know on that particular cast but he regularly gets into 700 + feet.
> He is just another animal, as are most of the big guns over there.
> 
> Another good buddy is big Kevin Southey, backcast and pendulum, another england regular.Jes a monster of a man but a more placid guy you will never meet


700+ feet with 12oz . . .

How do those guys ever keep bait on the hook or is that just throwing a bare weight ?

My main interest is fishing and trying to get back to 30 -40 yards my shoulder injury cost me, as I said before.

Tight Lines !


----------



## BritBri (Dec 1, 2015)

ez2cdave said:


> 700+ feet with 12oz . . .
> 
> How do those guys ever keep bait on the hook or is that just throwing a bare weight ?
> 
> ...


Whoaaaa lol
Im not saying 700+ with 12ozs lol

No, regular tourney casting with 5 & 6 oz sinkers lol.

When fishing i guess that he has the capabilities to put a baited rig a very long way.
Keeping bait on the hook is no problem.
Fresh worm stays on without help.
Frozen worm,crab,squid or fishbaits are bound on with bait elastic that holds it together.
The most bait friendly cast is the OTG and in a fishing situation i feel that its not far behind in distance to the backcast and pendulum.
Also you need to understand that baits in the uk are generally smaller than here as the amount of " toothy critturs" to target is very limited.

30 to 40 with what sort of weights ?


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

BritBri said:


> 30 to 40 with what sort of weights ?


Brian,

Sorry, that was a "typo" on my part ( "My main interest is fishing and trying *to* get back to 30 -40 yards my shoulder injury cost me, as I said before.")

It should have read, "My main interest is fishing and trying to get back *THE *30 -40 yards my shoulder injury cost me, as I said before. 

Before the injury, I was hitting 120-130 yards (6oz with bait) . . . I have lost 30-40 yards, due to the injury ( It was a lot more distance lost, initially, but I have been gradually improving over time ).

Tight Lines !


----------



## BritBri (Dec 1, 2015)

ez2cdave said:


> Brian,
> 
> Sorry, that was a "typo" on my part ( "My main interest is fishing and trying *to* get back to 30 -40 yards my shoulder injury cost me, as I said before.")
> 
> ...


Lol..ok

Have you tried the "brighton cast "
You guys probably call it something else over here but its a very simple and fast cast,easy on everything except the trigger finger or thumb if you get it wrong.
150 yards easily achievable with bait once you master it.
The good thing with it is that it can be used when theres not enough space to safely use one of the other power casts.
Theres a whole bunch of youtube vids on it.


----------



## BritBri (Dec 1, 2015)

BritBri said:


> Dave
> Go on youtube and put in
> Dean Bass backcast 12ozs
> 
> ...


Hey Dave
I just got off messenger with the guy in the video,Dean.
I asked him what the pole was and how far was he getting.

It was a zziplex B14 backcaster and distance was aroung 450-500 feet.

Pretty good going that i rekon .


----------

